# CO2 tanks.....not DIY



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

For those of you that use CO2 and not the DIY tanks, but real tanks, what size tank are you using and how long is it lasting? How much do you pay to get refilled?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd like to know this myself. Been wanting to graduate to a pressurized system for a while now.


Hey! I find that to be offensive. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 


> not the DIY tanks, but real tanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I use a 5lb and a 10 lb. Cost is about $12.00 per 5 lbs to get refilled. On my 75, the 10 lb should last at least 8 months. The 5lb lasted well over 8 months on the 20 gallon. Depends on reactor type, hardness of water, filtration among other things.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

goodie said:


> I'd like to know this myself. Been wanting to graduate to a pressurized system for a while now.
> 
> 
> Hey! I find that to be offensive. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Sorry 'bout that:console:. I only meant real tanks as in a real steel tank rather than a juice or soda bottle.

Simpte, what does your setup consist of, particularly the 75 gallon setup. I have access to some old fire department SCBA tanks that I think would be perfect to use and would hold much more than 10 pounds, so I could be setup for well over a year on one tank fill. I was thinking of injecting into my canister filter using it as a diffuser. The only thing I should need would be some sort of regulator for the tank, right?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a 5 lb. alum. cylander on my 50 gal. It costs me $10 bucks to fill and it lasts about 18 months. However, I run as low a rate as I can get away with.

I dont use a reactor or diffuser, I push it through an Eheim pro II filter.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

Thats pretty much my plan, to push it thru the filter. You getting good results with your setup?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Have so far - over 3.5 years. I keep spray bar in back corner vertically and it has additional holes I drilled. That reduces surface agg to almost 0. I would not suggest trying this long term without a very sturdy canister.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

DavidDoyle said:


> Have so far - over 3.5 years. I keep spray bar in back corner vertically and it has additional holes I drilled. That reduces surface agg to almost 0. I would not suggest trying this long term without a very sturdy canister.


What canister are you using? How is yours setup as far as where is the CO2 being injected and how did you make your connection? I am planning on getting an Ehiem probably one of the classic cans.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I use an Eheim Pro II 2026. The co2 line out from my bubble counter is shoved down inside the Filter-Max III prefilter sponge so the co2 gets sucked right into the intake.


----------

